# Door lock and trunk switch



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

2012 cruze LS. I really hate how the LS is setup compared to the LT and LTZ. I’m wondering if it’s possible to pull the master door lock controls from an LT cruze and also the trunk switch and add them to my LS. 

I’m hoping it’s similar to the steering wheel swap where the wiring is already there and just need to swap parts. Just wondering if anyone has done this before.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Maqcro1 said:


> 2012 cruze LS. I really hate how the LS is setup compared to the LT and LTZ. I’m wondering if it’s possible to pull the master door lock controls from an LT cruze and also the trunk switch and add them to my LS.
> 
> I’m hoping it’s similar to the steering wheel swap where the wiring is already there and just need to swap parts. Just wondering if anyone has done this before.


Are you unable to reprogram yourself to go to the dash instead of the door handle when you want to lock or unlock? I've struggled with that, too 

I doubt the wiring is there - that's half the savings of consolidating the controls to the one spot on the dash. But I could be wrong. Let's see what others have to say.

Doug

.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Well I mean the wiring for the steering wheel is there and the LS doesn’t even have controls there for cruise and radio. 

Could have been cheaper to just manufacture all the same wiring for all cruze models instead of making different ones. 

If anyone has an LT or maybe a wiring diagram of the trunk switch and also the door lock switch that could be helpful. Just wondering what wires are in there so I can compare to mine. Hopefully they are the same or at least close to make an easy swap or just splice a new circuit in.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Maqcro1 said:


> Well I mean the wiring for the steering wheel is there and the LS doesn’t even have controls there for cruise and radio.
> 
> Could have been cheaper to just manufacture all the same wiring for all cruze models instead of making different ones.
> 
> If anyone has an LT or maybe a wiring diagram of the trunk switch and also the door lock switch that could be helpful. Just wondering what wires are in there so I can compare to mine. Hopefully they are the same or at least close to make an easy swap or just splice a new circuit in.


PM me or post your email address and I'll send you the door lock schematics I have. I just downloaded them and haven't had much time to digest, but I was curious to see what the savings were.

Doug

.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I do not understand what it is you want to do. I have a 2014 LT, just had steering wheel of, verified some wiring among other things. I've had the trunk lock out in the past and actually am setting up to replace mine as it is not working.

I've added a relay and switch to open my trunk from the inside of the car instead of using the fob thats hanging from the ignition. In oder to unlock my doors I need to use the key fob or the button on the dash. To lock them, I can again use the key fob, the button on the dash and just push the drivers door lock button.

I have cruise controls and radio controls on the steering wheel

For you to add cruise, you will need to installl the Rostra kit or pioneer the way by changing out the column, the wheel, and who knows what else.

As for the radio controls, you will need to also change out the radio - as far as I can tell.

I,ll post a few links in a minute


*HOW-TO: Self install of aftermarket cruise control.
OEM Cruise Control
2011 Cruze LS, adding cruise control


Buy one of these,
How-To: Replace Trunk Switch
Repair your Trunk Switch
Aftermarket trunk switch install video.
Interior remote trunk switch install
How to install the 2nd shot trunk relay

How to remove and replace your steering wheel
How-To: Add a Working Paddle Shift Steering Wheel



*​You will still need to add wiring to the steering column to complete this. The wheel that you get from a donor car - not an LS, will have all the other wiring.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Basically I’m looking to relocate the door lock switch to the driver door controls like on the 2015 model and replace the current lock switch location with a trunk switch. I believe this can be achieved just give me a few days to look it all over. 

The steering wheel I’m not too concerned about but thanks for posting more info on swapping it. I really just cared about having cruise control since I do a lot of long highway driving. If the radio can be done as a bonus then I can add that in as well.


----------

